# White 28mm Tires



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

Ok, so here's my deal: I have an extremely bad lower back (herniated L5-S1, with degenerative disc disease too), but I have to bike and I love my Look 595. I have tried everything to date - meds, exercise, therapy, endless adjustments to bike cockpit dimensions (that helped), visits to three different surgeons that all wanted to operate (I said no), lots of bad days with very sore back in the morning, etc........ Each have provided little if any help to my problem. 

Now for the good news - I recently started taking a new anti-inflammatory drug (Lodine) and I switched to a 28 tire, with lower tire pressure. These two steps have made a huge and dramatic switch in my life - I am now back to commuting to work everyday!

No, I do not care how my tires look (maybe a little goofy, and likely the only 595 with 28 mm tires!). 

My bike just passed the 8000 mile mark and it rides like the day I bought it. I love my 595.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

If nothing else I'm glad to know the 595 can actually fit 28's as I run 24mm Vittoria Pave tires and often wondering if it could take any bigger. Glad to hear you found something that works for you!


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Glad to hear you found something that helps you to ride.


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

Beautiful 595...great news is that you can ride it often. You should try tubeless. I have tubeless Shamals on my 595 Ultra and find it super stiff yet surprisingly comfortable.


----------

